# HSS724 Cold Starting Problem



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Have a problem starting when cold, takes 6 to 7 tries before it starts.
Starts first pull once it is warmed up.
Always used Shell V Power with stabilizer

Read another tread on the same issue and one suggestion was that the choke might not be fully closed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

Definitely check the choke.. may need a cable adjustment.

My HSS724 fires off immediately (electric start) - it barely starts to crank and it fires. Other than this week when it was -10 out.. then it actually spun it for like 2 or 3 revolutions before it fired..


Also - are you shutting the fuel off and letting it run dry when shutting down? or do you leave the fuel on?

If you're shutting it off - it will take a touch longer as it's gotta refill the system..

If you're leaving it on - check and verify the float is actually working correctly in the carb and that it's not loading up with fuel while it sits..


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the input, I hope the cable ajustment is the fix


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HondaHSS724 said:


> Thanks for the input, I hope the cable ajustment is the fix


you can eyeball choke adjustment by taking off the 2 10mm head nuts and pulling that part( air cleaner elbow ) off the top of carb. then close the choke. if it does not close all the way you can take a big screwdriver and spread out the V in the choke adjustment lever.

it's in the shop manual but id on't know how to post a link. I can take a picture of the page in the manual an post it.


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the info...the pic was not very clear
If you figure out how to post the link please do.

Thanks again
Dave


----------

